# Sticky  2022 Muskegon River Walleye Egg-take Schedule and Updates



## Bucman

WOW!


----------



## sfw1960

Thanks for sharing gents!

You guys are HARDCORE for sure...
👍👌👍


----------



## M. Tonello

sfw1960 said:


> Thanks for sharing gents!
> 
> You guys are HARDCORE for sure...
> 👍👌👍


True. But there's nothing else we'd rather be doing!


----------



## sfw1960

Well feel free to grab a couple thousand extras & I'll think of a few places to dump em off Mark!

🤣👌


----------



## wilsonm

We spawned around 65 pair today. We'll be back on Tuesday to most likely finish things up for the year.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

wilsonm said:


> The pic didn't quite show how *blue* the fins were on that fish. There were a couple more with that coloration. The fish go back in the river no worse for wear.


Better???









Those blue fins are cool! Thanks for everything you do guys!


----------



## wilsonm

We finished up the egg-take for the year spawning around 65 pair while sorting through a couple hundred females. Nothing overly big today as a lot of the real large females spawn a tad earlier compared to the smaller ones. I believe 14.5 was the biggest we weighed for the year. Can't remember seeing so many boats in the stretch from Croton to Pine Street last week and today during our egg-takes over the years.


----------



## sfw1960

Yes I think you mentioned a 14.5# hoss of a big girl earlier in the thread Mike.
Looks like you all ended up with a much smoother finish than the bumpy start.

I'm convinced Mr Tonello should post more pictures, but you guys probably work him pretty hard too!😉
I know I speak for many members here on MS as well as many sportsmen & sportswoman that aren't members but read and fish... We appreciate your hard work and strenuous efforts of the entire DNR fisheries team!
👌👍
I'm looking forward to stopping in next season and seeing you all working your magic.

DNR Fisheries people =
H A R D C O R E !


----------

